

The Out-of-State Solution to College Budgets - chopsueyar
http://www.businessweek.com/business-schools/the-outofstate-solution-to-college-budgets-09072011.html

======
alttag
I'm amused by the amount of "funny money" that gets passed around at these
institutions. Departments charge each other for this and that, but it all
eventually comes out of the same pool. (Yes, I understand the cost accounting
aspects here, and no, I don't have a more efficient system that balances
incentives well. It's still amusing.)

As a doctoral student, I'm getting charged out-of-state tuition, but it's all
paid for by the university. I've been in-state for long enough now (and bought
a house!) that I could get the resident rate, but since I don't pay it, it
doesn't matter.

